# confused: how many weeks pregnant am I after FET?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

We are so very lucky to get a BFP from FET yesterday ( very nervous as early days)

I understand that you count from EC to work out how many weeks you are. We had our day 3 embryos thawed and transfered on 10/11. 

Does that mean I am 4 weeks 4 days today? 

can anyone help, I am confused because we haven't had EC this time!

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think you assume EC is age of your embies (eg that many days before transfer)- and then add two weeks as if it had come from a normal period...

Congrats on your BFP!!

Kate x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS Wright1 !! Great news and it encourages those of us who are patiently waiting for success after BFN's. Enjoy this time  

Bibi xx


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## jillsoph (Dec 8, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS
When I had IVF last year and a BFP I was told to count two weeks from transfer date.  Hope this helps.
Thanks


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Wright, wow, I remember you from may/june and aug/sept (I think you had to cancel it? or am I making this up?  ) Anyways, I couldn't read this and not congratulate you    

Bibi (also from may/june?) and skylight -   for you as well  

So FET does work!  

Mousky


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all you replies  

Mousky- FET really does work. After 2 failed fresh cycles, we had 3 frosties. I had medicated FET, had all 3 thawed as one didn't survive well. Had two put back and now 6 w 5d preganant with one. Good luck for yor FET in the new year.
xx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Wright1
I just wanted to congratulate you on your fet. I am doing my first fet with ofc like you! My frosties were transferred to the new clinic when it moved. How did you find it? I will be going there in January when I have my baseline scan.
Love kathryn x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Katlou,

The new clinic is very smart and the best part is not having to walk through the womens centre! you now have to wear blue plastic covers over your shoes for ET, so very hygeinic. 

As you can see, the new clinic has been successful for us. Wishing you lots of luck with your frosties    

Join us on the oxfordshire thread for a chat or PM me if you have any questions.

xx


----------

